# For the knife makers a DIY sander



## Johnwa (Nov 2, 2017)

Ths showed up on instructables a couple of days ago.

https://www.instructables.com/id/Bolt-Together-2-X-72-Belt-Grinder/


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 3, 2017)

I'm not into knives, but this looks like a great project with good instructions. The end product looks pretty professional too.


----------

